# How Old Were You The First Time You Went Hunting?



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That isn't me but I was about 8 years old. It was probably better that I didn't see anything to shoot at that first day.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Started going out with dad at about 10, didn’t carry a gun until 12 the minimum legal age after getting my young hunter safety certificate. Small game only, deer and bear at 14, that was in 1972.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I was 5 or 6 and killed my first squirrel with a Daisy BB gun.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Grandpa took me **** hunting with his friends. Everyone had **** dogs, so we had a large pack of dogs. I can still remember it. I was four when he died.

I started rabbit hunting when I was big enough to carry a Remington Nylon, maybe 7. Worked my way up to a very heavy 16 gauge bolt action JC Higgins.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

No one in my family hunted. I didn't go hunting till I was maybe close to 30. Bought a Darton bow to start.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Went out with my dad when I was five, was hunting deer by myself with a 30/30 when I was nine. The 30/30 kicked too hard, so I switched to a .22 magnum. I don't have any idea how many white tailed deer I have killed. All but two of them were killed with a .22 magnum. I don't know the model number, but it was a pump action Remington, with a cheap 4X scope.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

About the age of that kid in the photo. Started going with no weapon, graduated to taking a BB gun, then a single shot .22, then eventually a shotgun at about twelve or so. Didn't have many deer around here when I was a kid, started that at 13.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

guess we were about 9-10 ,our uncle let us go squirrel hunting with him ,the dog would tree and he'd send us around the tree to make noise so they'd come around where he was to get a shot . . we went several times when we were younger when they were just letting rabbit dogs ,or fox hounds run to listen to the music as they worked . got a single shot 410 at 14


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I was about 8. I would go with my dad & older brother, & carry my pellet rifle. I still hav that rifle & it still puts a few squirrels on the table , for the last 60 years. !


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I was 13 - 14 when I started hunting, using my older brother's 22; honed my shooting skills killing rats in the then local village dump. Come to think about it I think bro still has the 22.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

about 10 when I did a little bow hunting in the yard of squirrel and rabbit.

had to be 12 to buy a license archery or gun 

12 with Hunters ed started actually hunting beyond small game in the yard.


----------

